# natural alternative to pine sol?



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

or maybe pine sol is natural? that's what i keep hearing.









my MIL uses it (or bleach) for everything. it's really hard on her hands and i would like to get her someting like it that would be more gentle and natural.

any suggestions?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Lemans has a more natural version of PineSol I think.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Dr. Bronner's SAL SUDS, available online, Wholefoods, local HFS, and some regular grocery stores.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I vote Dr. Bronners as well.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

yep, dr. bronner's sal suds--even smells similar


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Super Pine!

http://www.gaiam.com/retail/product/06-9016


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer* 
Super Pine!

http://www.gaiam.com/retail/product/06-9016

Coupon codes!

http://www.edealinfo.com/Coupons/gaiam.shtml

http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/gaiam/index.htm


----------



## Sandi_lea (Aug 7, 2005)

Olde Tyme 1881 Super Pine

I love this stuff!!! I get mine from Kokopelli's Green Market. 16 ozs for $8.42
I use it all the time and it is not hard on my hands at all. And it smells so good, way better than Pinsol. And alittle goes a long way. It great for cleaning the kitchen, and I also use it for everything else. I have even used it in the laundry.

Sandi


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandi_lea* 
Olde Tyme 1881 Super Pine

I love this stuff!!! I get mine from Kokopelli's Green Market. 16 ozs for $8.42
I use it all the time and it is not hard on my hands at all. And it smells so good, way better than Pinsol. And alittle goes a long way. It great for cleaning the kitchen, and I also use it for everything else. I have even used it in the laundry.

Sandi

i just placed a huge order there.







i guess i'll have to place another.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Sal Suds is great!


----------



## Sandi_lea (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm just getting ready to place a big order with them.

Thanks,
Sandi


----------



## json18138 (8 mo ago)

Pine-Sol Is best and natural.

If you want to get Discounts on Shoes? So, Click here: Famous Footwear Promo Code.


----------



## sophiaturner1200 (2 mo ago)

The world of today is all about sustainability and modernism. eriders is a smart initiative to make transportation from one place easier to another. mercane mx60 |fat tire electric scooter| weped sst | long range electric scooter with seat | fast electric scooter cheap


----------



## dealsandideas12 (27 d ago)

Want some amazing walmart deals? Check out our Walmart deals of days


----------

